# How to obtain copies of births registered in Egypt?



## Lettie (Aug 31, 2016)

Can anyone advise how to go about obtaining copies of birth certificates for my father and uncle who were born in Egypt (in 1938 and 1927, respectively)? Both were born to Maltese parents (therefore British at that time), but their births would been registered with the local Egyptian authorities in Alexandria and Cairo, respectively. I would appreciate any advice as to how to order copies of their birth and marriage certificates as my family need these to apply for Maltese citizenship. Many thanks!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lettie said:


> Can anyone advise how to go about obtaining copies of birth certificates for my father and uncle who were born in Egypt (in 1938 and 1927, respectively)? Both were born to Maltese parents (therefore British at that time), but their births would been registered with the local Egyptian authorities in Alexandria and Cairo, respectively. I would appreciate any advice as to how to order copies of their birth and marriage certificates as my family need these to apply for Maltese citizenship. Many thanks!



You could try contacting the Egyptian Embassy in the UK and hopefully they will be able to point you in the right direction.


Consulate General of the Arab Republic of Egypt in UK - EgyptianConsulate.co.uk


----------

